# RotationInterp. setzt Objekt an Ursprungsposition zurück



## Gast (1. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meiner Scene ein Object und verschiebe das nach dem Laden an seine geünschte Position.
Das Problem ist, das wenn ich nun zu dem Object einen RotationInterpolator hinzufüge, setzt der 
RotationInterpolator das Object immer wieder an seine EingangsPosition (0,0,0) zurück.

Weiss einer warum? ( evtl. habe ich auch gerade einen Blackout und das Problem ist trivial! )

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus



```
// Object etwas verschrieben
t3d.set(new Vector3d(0,-0.05,-0.42));
tmpObject.setTransform(t3d);

// RotationInterpolator erzeugen
RotationInterpolator rotInterpolator = new RotationInterpolator(new Alpha(-1,750), aRotor);
rotInterpolator.setSchedulingBounds(new BoundingSphere(new Point3d(0.0, 0.0, 0.0), 100));

// RotationInterpolator dem Object zuweisen
tmpObject.addChild(rotInterpolator );
```


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Mrz 2005)

Bissle wenig Code um was dazu zu sagen, aber mach doch eine TransformGroup die du verschiebst und häng die, die du drehst, da drunter.


----------



## Gast (2. Mrz 2005)

Also,

ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeguckt und wollte noch mehr Code schreiben,
da habe ich meinen Fehler gefunden. Und zwar hatte ich ja im Konstruktor vom 
RotationInterpolator ein aRotor Objekt (TransformGroup) übergeben. 
Dieses Rotor Object war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht  ein Child Object der Group
wo ich den RotationInterpolator reingeworfen habe.
Nachdem ich aus aRotor tmpObject gemacht habe, funzt es!

@Illuvatar
Trotzdem danke! Ist mir gestern irgendwie nicht aufgefallen!


----------

